# Nystatin



## look11 (Mar 21, 2006)

I've just started Nystatin for thrush on my 7 week old. I'm on Diflucan. I have a lot of experience with thrush, but I don't remember if either of these upset my first baby's stomach. This baby has been very hard to burp and NEVER spit up until I started the Nystatin. Now, he burps easily and spits up all over me like I see other babies do. Other than this, he seems pretty happy. Well, then there's the gas, but... you know how that goes.

Any insight?

Thanks,

Alice


----------



## N8'sMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't know if diflucan would upset a stomach. I have heard Doug
Kauffmann talk about Nystatin being really safe and that even
babies could take it.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

My ds had thrush about that same age and the nystatin upset his tummy. I took him off of it and it cleared up on its own.


----------



## look11 (Mar 21, 2006)

When you say it upset his tummy, what were the signs? Was he spitting up other times and not just after eating?


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

He would spit up most of his feeding and little bits in between feedings. It was not good at all.


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

The Nystatin upset dd's tummy too and she started spitting up for the first time (she's almost 6m and was taking it at 5m)......and it caused horrible gas in her...she was soo fussy....

We had the suspension one which I thought was a bit funny bc it's suspended in a sugar solution and doesn't thrush LOVE sugar???


----------



## look11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshine's mama* 
The Nystatin upset dd's tummy too and she started spitting up for the first time (she's almost 6m and was taking it at 5m)......and it caused horrible gas in her...she was soo fussy....

We had the suspension one which I thought was a bit funny bc it's suspended in a sugar solution and doesn't thrush LOVE sugar???


Absolutely. Nystatin never did anything for my 1st child and I was resistant to using it this time, too. My 7 week old DS has stopped spitting up, but he's still SO gassy. BUT... he was gassy before the Nystatin, so who knows. For the past couple of nights, though, he's been waking up hourly with gas pain, struggling to fart.

My nipples still hurt and I'm going on no sleep, so life is sort of miserable at the moment.

I wonder if I should stop the Nystatin? What other ways can baby be treated?


----------



## BeccaBear (Oct 17, 2004)

Nystatin didn't seem to bother Punkin at all. He was on for a while around 2 months, I think.
Our first line of defense was probiotics. Then we moved to Nystatin. We used one specially made at a compounding pharmacy. It didn't have sugar in it so that it would feed the yeast. I think it was sweetened with stevia.
When that didn't work either, we moved on to Diflucan. It's what finally cleared things up for him.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I started out on diflucan, APNO, and used nyastatin with DS. The nyastatin really made him miserable and after 2 weeks of use I never noticed any difference. I switched to the Dr. Jack Newman protocol and got great results.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

All of my Kiddo's never responded to Nystatin and the new Diflucan for babies made them sicker than sick. Spitting up, Diharreah (sp) you name it! I can take Diflucan, and it doesn't seem to bother the babies. I always have Gentian Violet on hand for our frequent bouts of thursh. I use 1 q-tip and dip it into the gentian violet and roll the q-ttip around the edges of the bottle to get the gentian violet from drippiing off the q-tip. Then I swab the babies mouth and my nipple. ALWAYS use disposable breast pads as this remedy will stain EVERYTHING PURPLE!!!! The key with gentian violet is to not use too much. You want to coat thier mouth with it, not allow them to swallow and drink the stuff.

Sorry to hear about your thrush! That sucks! Hope you get better soon!


----------



## N8'sMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh! I also wanted to add that Nystatin will most likely
cause a die off reaction (herximer's reaction) and sometimes
with that you do feel worse before you feel better.
So possibly it could be the yeast die off making the stomach
upset?


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

Have you tried grapefruit seed extract on your nipples? You can also put some on a swab and swab babe's mouth if the thrush is present there. There is a big thread also in Breastfeeding Challenges. Good luck!!


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yarngoddess* 
I always have Gentian Violet on hand for our frequent bouts of thursh. I use 1 q-tip and dip it into the gentian violet and roll the q-ttip around the edges of the bottle to get the gentian violet from drippiing off the q-tip. Then I swab the babies mouth and my nipple. ALWAYS use disposable breast pads as this remedy will stain EVERYTHING PURPLE!!!! The key with gentian violet is to not use too much. You want to coat thier mouth with it, not allow them to swallow and drink the stuff.

Sorry to hear about your thrush! That sucks! Hope you get better soon!

ITA. I started Dd on Nystatin as a prescription from the ped. When I went to an LC, she pulled out a huge textbook on BF (I wish I remember what book this was!) that pretty much deemed Nystatin as the least effective and Gentian Violet as one of the best. That proved true in my case.

Ugh! I don't miss those days of sore, purple boobs!







But notwithstanding the inconvenience, Gentian Violet definitely gave the good results. And I was surprised to find it at a franchise drug store!


----------



## lunamomma (Mar 10, 2004)

organic extra virgin coconut oil has worked for us... ds#3 is 5 months and had a really pink area and we tried lots of stuff, but washing with water and using coconut oil with 2 drops of frankincense essential oil seems like our best bet.HTH-


----------



## look11 (Mar 21, 2006)

I've tried everything with my first baby. This time, I did gentian violet 2 days after DS was born. I HATE the mess of it, but I may have to try again. We tried GSE for a while, but stopped when we started the medications. There are just so many things to try I get sort of turned around and end up not following through. I think I'll keep using the GSE while we're on medication...


----------



## EricaRain (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes as the yeast are killed off it can make you feel yeuckier at first, especially gassy.


----------



## VickV (May 4, 2005)

We're using Nystatin too, and DD has definitely been more miserable on it than before ... gawd this sucks - do I blame the meds? Or the die off?

I seems horribly unfair that such a good natured little thing is so d*mn miserable


----------



## mom2liv (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VickV* 
We're using Nystatin too, and DD has definitely been more miserable on it than before ... gawd this sucks - do I blame the meds? Or the die off?

I seems horribly unfair that such a good natured little thing is so d*mn miserable









We're in the same boat here, and going on weeks, on and off the nystatin. The thrush will get better, then worse, but we don't seem to be kicking it and dd seems way more gassy and fussy when on it. I had steered clear of the genetian violet due to all the horror stories I've heard of the mess, but might just go get some tonight. Nipples are getting sore again, and feel so bad for dd. What about some of the other things mentioned here--grapefruit seed extract, coconut oil?? I've never heard these mentioned as treatments for thrush, and would love more info.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

In my experience Nystatin is not an effective treatment.
What finally worked for us was -
probiotics for mom and baby
GSE for mom
vinegar wipes after every feeding on breasts - helps pain fast
vinegar in every load of laundry, washed hot, dried hot
wash everything that touches the breast after every use
sanitize anything that goes in babe's mouth
i'm probably forgetting some

Oh, and don't use other ointments like lansinoh on the nipples, they can aid the yeast in multiplying.


----------



## roosmommy (Feb 17, 2008)

We tried Nystatin when my ds had thrush (3 weeks) but it didn't work. We gave it up and used a probiotic instead that was reccomended to me at the health food store. The woman said that was what she hears people in the store saying gives the best results. I made a paste at every feeding, smeared it on my nipples and then he nursed. I also took a probiotic daily during that time.It was cured up in several days and we haven't ever dealt with it again.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Nystatin never worked for us either. DS was on it for months with no improvement. I used acidophilus after that and then with dd and it works in a matter of just a few days.


----------



## VickV (May 4, 2005)

I just started acidophilus today and am going to start calling around to see if any pharmacies have GV tomorrow. After reading Dr. Newman's GV protocol I can't imagine not giving it a shot!

http://www.bflrc.com/newman/breastfeeding/gentviol.htm


----------



## look11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbjmama* 
GSE for mom
vinegar wipes after every feeding on breasts - helps pain fast
vinegar in every load of laundry, washed hot, dried hot
wash everything that touches the breast after every use

Did you make the vinegar wipes? Is the vinegar diluted? How much did you add to the wash?


----------



## clintonhillmama (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *look11* 

I wonder if I should stop the Nystatin? What other ways can baby be treated?

we were on nystatin (cream for me, drops for dd) but it didn't do the trick. my family practice doc gave us diflucan (1 pill for me, 7 day liquid course for dd) and it seems to have knocked the thrush out. hooray!

the gv seemed like another option, but when i talked to my midwife about it, she told me she doesn't think it's totally safe - since i trust her so much (and have enough laundry issues already







), i decided to skip it.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *look11* 
Did you make the vinegar wipes? Is the vinegar diluted? How much did you add to the wash?

I'm not much for measuring but I would cut a paper towel into 1/4 pieces and soak in about 1 part vinegar to 4 parts water. Then I just kept them in a ziploc so I could access them any time. I would just estimate but make enough for about 2-3 days at a time. I would guess I added about 1/4 of a cup to the wash during the rinse cycle - also works great as a fabric softner and I promise it won't make your clothes smell funny.


----------

